# Suche kostenlose SoftSPS linux



## Lars123 (27 August 2007)

Tach,

ich such eine kostenlose SoftSPS die auf Linux basiert und das Modbus Protokoll unterstützt.

Evt gibt es ja so was?



MfG


Lars


----------



## gravieren (27 August 2007)

Hi


Schau doch mal hier nach.

http://www.linux-automation.de/




> und das Modbus Protokoll unterstützt.


Ich denke, da hast du Probleme damit.

Bitte um Feedback, solltest du fündig werden.


----------



## Lars123 (27 August 2007)

Danke,

Hab da was gefunden MATPLC, aberscheinbar wurde die Entwicklung eingestellt.

Hat jemand diese Software schon mal benutzt??


----------



## Lars123 (3 September 2007)

Kann da keiner was zu sagen? schade..


Wie sieht es eigendlich mit CoDeSys SP aus? Auf der Website steht das es OEM ist, also nicht frei verfügbar oder?


Lars


----------



## JesperMP (3 September 2007)

"OEM" bedeutet das du es an deiner kunden weiterverkaufen kannst. Normalerweise bedutet "OEM" auch das du den support and die endkunde üebrnehmen muss.
Aber gratis ist es nicht.


----------



## spz (11 September 2007)

MatPlc ist nicht ganz tot, auch wenn es die letzten Jahre dort ziemlich ruhig war.

schau doch mal hier nach http://www.beremiz.org


----------



## Lars123 (11 September 2007)

Naja also alles ohne Doku. 

Und MatPLC soll bei dem Projekt als Softsps laufen oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Schade das MATPLC steht... und irgendwie kann ich es nicht komplett kompilieren...


----------



## Fx64 (14 September 2007)

...oh jee warum denn Linux??


----------

